
Show HN: Ipynb-tex – Include Jupyter notebook cells in TeX documents - jonathanpoulter
https://github.com/poulter7/ipynb-tex
======
dfc
Is it just me or is the graph reversed? If you want super cool latex documents
dont use ipynb-tex that often?

~~~
supermdguy
The wording is confusing. It should be something like "days since I started
using ipynb-tex"

~~~
jonathanpoulter
Next time I'll avoid humour in a submission

------
ivan_ah
Wow, this is going to be awesome for creating reports and solutions. Can use
jupyter to quickly find solutions (e.g. using SymPy) then do the writeup in
.tex with includes.

Good job!

~~~
jonathanpoulter
Yes! Or in a large document/book to guarantee no break between code and
executable examples

~~~
tsumnia
I can't test it out right now, but does it add the code as an image or as
text?

~~~
jonathanpoulter
Code is imported as a minted import, it's properly formatted text

